# Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Anyone else have it? I know a couple of others on thsi board do, but I've lost track of who.It sucks. Even with the Glucophage my periods are irregular (at least I'm getting them now though, which is a Good Thing).------------------*JennT*


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

I have been diagnosed with pcos. The meds unfortunately make my ibs worse. So I am not sure what to do.Lisa


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have a great endocrinologist. She put me on a half dose of glucophage for a month to see how I did, and when it did not aggravate my IBS, she upped the dosage to a normal dose. So I've had a glucophage-related attck once in the whole 6 months I've been taking it, and that was because I took two pills at lunch when I forgot the breakfast pill...


----------

